# What do people think of Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph



## twitceh (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2012/1/18/hands-on-with-the-awesome-jaeger-lecoultre-deep-sea-vintage.html

Just saw a tumblr of the price, 10,800 USD. Any takers? Even though it has no real heritage it's one of my dream watches. I think looks much better than the Alarm version from last year.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not going to lie- I think it is a fantastic watch. It has a bold vintage style that nevertheless meshes so well with the spirit of the deep sea that it pulls it off beautifully. Even if they never made this type before, I am sure glad they made it now


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Too expensive for what they offer ! .. It cant be anybody's first JLC ... 
Too many competing options at 10K ..


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a beautiful watch but an alarm is a lot more useful to me than a stopwatch.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes its a beaut, but I agree, it probably shouldn't be your first JLC, a second or third maybe since there are so many other iconic models made by JLC. Is that a rotating bezel?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bezel is fixed and non-rotating like last year's Deep Sea Alarm tribute.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

This is really growing on me! Two dial chronographs are really nice. Also considering the Omega co-axial with similar layout but a two-handed subdial for hours and minutes. Quite sophisticated display.

N.B. Updating with context - This pic from Hodinkee Website. Both are nice, but both are more understated than, for example, the Omega Co-axial Chronograph Chronometer, which seems more modern and is far larger at almost 45mm. I haven't yet had a hands-on with the Omega though, only the Jaegers.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a fantastic watch but heavily concurrenced by the new speedmaster 57 reedition as well as by the breitling transocean.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

georges zaslavsky said:


> It is a fantastic watch but heavily concurrenced by the new speedmaster 57 reedition as well as by the breitling transocean.


I almost bought a Speedy 57 recently but decided in the end that it was just too thick. It stood oddly proud of my wrist (though the curved lugs on the regular Speedy 9300 are better). The Transocean is just too big unless you go for the smaller two-register unisex one (which I'm guessing you'd rule out one the grounds of not having the B01 inside). 
All three are beautiful and similarly styled but the JLC is the only one that I'd want to wear. The fixed bezel on the Vintage would irk me but, on balance, the aesthetics would more than compensate.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a sucker for looks, I think it is a fantastic looking watch and am also coming round to the two subdial Chronos (this one looks far better than the Omega variants).

the fixed bezel would irk me though, not sure how it is a dive watch without a rotating bezel with minutes marked on it, but being honest, the looks would make me quickly forget that.

Let us know what you decide.

Graham


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

GaryF said:


> I almost bought a Speedy 57 recently but decided in the end that it was just too thick. It stood oddly proud of me wrist (though the curved lugs on the regular Speedy 9300 are better). The Transocean is just too big unless you go for the smaller two-register unisex one (which I'm guessing you'd rule out one the grounds of not having the B01 inside).
> All three are beautiful and similarly styled but the JLC is the only one that I'd want to wear. The fixed bezel on the Vintage would irk me but, on balance, the aesthetics would more than compensate.


The jlc has caliber 758 which is a very good movement and which has almost the same power reserve than the 9300 but as you said the aesthetics are timeless. I also like the b01 transocean due to the fact that it has a 5 years warranty and 72 hours of power reserve like the 4130 powered 116520 Daytona but I don't mind a big watch on my thin wrist I have already worn my speedmaster 125 which is a very heavy and large watch


----------

